# A couple of my slingshots



## wombat (Nov 28, 2012)

Just thought I'd show you what I've been up to lately.

West australian Karri base, rock maple face with a Birdseye redgum swell and fork tips
[attachment=14034]

A split frame, booked matched blackwood cattie.
[attachment=14035]

Karri and maple laminate, with a coolabah burl swell 
[attachment=14036]

Karri with the mystery #173 wood as a palm swell
[attachment=14037]

Tasmanian oak with a brown coolabah burl for a swell
[attachment=14038]


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 28, 2012)

I like them! Do you have a website where you can buy them?


----------



## wombat (Nov 28, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> I like them! Do you have a website where you can buy them?


 well you can go to my facebook page or just PM me.


----------



## wombat (Nov 28, 2012)

wombat said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > I like them! Do you have a website where you can buy them?
> ...



oops I just reread the rules, apparently there's NO pm's allowed for buying and selling. I'll try to post something in the for sale section.


----------



## EricJS (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow! Those are really top notch.  Excellent work!

It still amazes me how many styles of excellent craftsmanship show up on Wood Barter!  Imagine that!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2012)

Walter those are very nice. REal pleasing to the eye. Do you hunt with them?



wombat said:


> ...
> 
> oops I just reread the rules, apparently there's NO pm's allowed for buying and selling. I'll try to post something in the for sale section.



No sweat. Just start a new thread and say Twigman is interested and gets first shot at whatever ones you post. Feel free to PM/email?phone chat all you want about deals. Just please start them in a thread and finish them in the same thread. Wheel n deal all you want in between.


----------



## wombat (Nov 28, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Walter those are very nice. REal pleasing to the eye. Do you hunt with them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers for that. but I noticed there is a "wood" for sale section, but not really a "product" for sale section??
As for hunting....no. It's pretty hard to hunt in suburban Sydney, but I do get to scare the crap out of the odd opossum with some "splatballs" !!!


----------



## Patrude (Nov 29, 2012)

wombat said:


> Just thought I'd show you what I've been up to lately.
> 
> West australian Karri base, rock maple face with a Birdseye redgum swell and fork tips
> 
> ...


 now those are IMPRESSIVE!! :teethlaugh::teethlaugh: fantastic work, well done and what a nice use of contrasting woods :thanx: for sharing


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2012)

wombat said:


> I noticed there is a "wood" for sale section, but not really a "product" for sale section??



Sure there's a "Wood-related Classifieds". Sell them there. Anything related to wood sells there whether tools or finished wood products - anytthing related to wood except wood itself and that sells or trades in the wood for sale wood for trade etc. .


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful wood and work. I feel sorry for you Aussies though. They took your guns away and you're down to slingshots.

I used to be quite good with my slingshot back in the late 60's. I had a "Wrist Rocket" brand and shot steel ball bearings. No rabbit was safe. Gary


----------



## myingling (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## wombat (Nov 30, 2012)

HomeBody said:


> Beautiful wood and work. I feel sorry for you Aussies though. They took your guns away and you're down to slingshots.
> 
> I used to be quite good with my slingshot back in the late 60's. I had a "Wrist Rocket" brand and shot steel ball bearings. No rabbit was safe. Gary



Actually they even outlawed slingshots, unless you live in Queensland, but even there "wrist braced" slings are major illegal!


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 11, 2012)

After reading your slingshot thread I had to go dig out my old rig. This is the last one I made, about '90 or so. I made it from the fork of a pin oak branch. I'll have to buy some tubing and get it going again. You took me back in time.:hatsoff: Gary
[attachment=14498]


----------



## healeydays (Dec 11, 2012)

wombat said:


> HomeBody said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful wood and work. I feel sorry for you Aussies though. They took your guns away and you're down to slingshots.
> ...



Slingshots illegal? What type of country do you live in? You can't even defend yourself against them evil killer koalas? Not a safe place to be if you can't even defend yourself. What's next?

I too had a wrist rocket. Boy was it accurate and fun to use...


----------

